# Fishing Rockport - Barter Proposal



## Leaky WadersL (Feb 3, 2009)

You provide the bay boat, I provide the bay house

Fellow 2coolers,
I would like to float an idea and encourage all opinions regarding my proposed barter plan.

In 2007 I had a bay house built for me in Holiday Beach just north of Rockport/Fulton. I have not been able to afford a boat as well as the house. I would like to find boat owners who are familiar with the Rockport area bay system who are interested in taking me fishing on their boat and they can stay at my house.

About the house: 


Pier and beam construction, 1500 square feet, 3 bedrooms, two baths.
This house has all creature comforts such as full size fully furnished kitchen with separate ice machine, wide screen HD TV with Dish Network and surround system, and DVD player and high speed internet.
Propane grill, charcoal grill, propane fish cooker.
Non-Smoking environment.
 
You can view a video walk through of the house at 



 
About me. I


----------



## Leaky WadersL (Feb 3, 2009)

My entire message was not posted. The part About Me was left out. I may have run out of characters. Here is the rest of the post.

I'm a 53 year old married man with a 13 year old son and 8 year old daughter. I work as a nurse practitioner in Katy TX. My schedule provides me with 5-6 consecutive days off each month (typically Tuesday - Saturday or Sunday). I prefer to fish during the week when the fishing pressure is light.


----------



## Leaky WadersL (Feb 3, 2009)

Moderator. This is a double entry. Please delete.


----------



## EagleOne (Jun 12, 2011)

I kinda had the same idea but a less expensive one.I bought a cheap travel trailer that I could park at a State park or RV park9San Louis Pass) for less than 30 bucks so when I hook up with some friends we could fish all weekend and have some where to relax and sleep.My boat aint sea worthy yet but Im working on it.


----------



## Leaky WadersL (Feb 3, 2009)

EagleOne said:


> I kinda had the same idea but a less expensive one.I bought a cheap travel trailer that I could park at a State park or RV park9San Louis Pass) for less than 30 bucks so when I hook up with some friends we could fish all weekend and have some where to relax and sleep.My boat aint sea worthy yet but Im working on it.


We considered purchasing a 5th wheel and a small lot to park it on along the coast before we built the house. In hindsight the house was the way to go. If the sole purpose was for fishing with the guys the trailer might have worked. The house, although significantly more expensive, is much more versatile, user friendly and hopefully will prove to be an appreciating asset. Good luck with your boat.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Sounds like a good deal Leaky Waders! I'm sure someone will take you up on that.


----------



## EagleOne (Jun 12, 2011)

Leaky Waders said:


> We considered purchasing a 5th wheel and a small lot to park it on along the coast before we built the house. In hindsight the house was the way to go. If the sole purpose was for fishing with the guys the trailer might have worked. The house, although significantly more expensive, is much more versatile, user friendly and hopefully will prove to be an appreciating asset. Good luck with your boat.


Dont get me wrong.If I could afford to get a house down by the water(any where near there) I would have done it.Great investment,congrats! Thx.


----------



## readynow (Nov 12, 2010)

will PM you and send boat pics. Maybe we can hook up.


----------



## Team Masterbaiter (Jul 5, 2011)

sounds great hope you could do this in the fall. do you like to duck hunt if so it's right up my alley. we hunt down there all winter and normally rent houses but if your willing to trade a hunt or fishing trip let me know. I have several boats to do whatever your interested in


----------



## steelshot2 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks leaky waders had a great time. Nice place you have. Tell the little misses I said hello and looking forward to our next trip. Will e-mail you soon. Thanks again.


----------



## Leaky WadersL (Feb 3, 2009)

Back at ya Steelshot. Really enjoyed your company and wish you could have stayed longer.


----------

